# Just Uploaded my PHOTO GALLERY Online



## johnphotogallery (Dec 4, 2011)

Dear All,
Just want you to know that my website is now online. Please visit (LINK The Online Photo Gallery of John Sasuya.
I hope you all enjoy.
Thanks,
John


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 4, 2011)

SO? May be if you post a few images... it would generate some curiosity about your work. Otherwise, why should we go there? Are you just after hits on your website? This is your very first post here... we don't know you!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 4, 2011)

Ugh. Flash.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Dec 4, 2011)

entirely too busy site


----------



## johnphotogallery (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi Charlie,
With all due respect, you can find more about me on the website.
John


----------



## johnphotogallery (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi 2WheelPhoto,
Thanks for your comment.
The idea behind it is to bring dynamism in the gallery.
John


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 4, 2011)

johnsasuya said:


> Hi Charlie,
> With all due respect, you can find more about me on the website.
> John



hahaha... yes, I am sure I can! But since you haven't posted any photos... (which is the local custom here)... I am not sure I have enough interest to check out your work!   I have great faith in 2Wheel, and Bitter... I will just have to accept their opinions for now! 

EDIT: Ok.. I decided to check it out.. and when the really annoying music that started playing... well, I just shut the window.  Most pro web developers will tell you that is a major no-no!   Just trying to help!


----------



## johnphotogallery (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Charlie for your opinion. I respect it.


----------

